# Which Multimedia Linux



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all..


I Tried to make Vista as my primary OS on a single go and as some of u may have known it was not a smooth sail...

So i decided to create 2 more 25 Gb partitions and install XP and a Linux

SO which Linux to use.

I want

1. the best UI
2. Loads of video and audio player options..features..codec packed...
3. Internet Browing should work with cable modems or BSNL
4. Development ofcourse VC++, C#.net..if possible
5. should work with my canon ip1000 printer and if possible my bluetooth dongle which is a widcomm software having broadcom chip.

so reply ASAP please.

If anyone can provide the discs i will be happy very much.

Jerin

According to distro watch the most popular multimedia distro's are;
(note: this is list of popularity on distrowatch and is not nessesarily a measure of it's quality)

1. GeeXboX
2. MoviX
3. dyne:bolic
4. AGNULA
5. Mediainlinux

is it true? are these still active projects? good enuff? bug free??


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you new to Linux? (just asking, I'm just 2 months old BTW)
If so, try Ubuntu or OpenSUSE. You can install required codecs and freeware (oops..meant OSS ) to make enable multimedia. That's what I'm doing now.
If not, then give dyne:bolic a go; it came on a digit CD last year and I liked it  (a live CD)
However, I'm not sure whether it is will suit all purposes other than Multimedia (seeing that you have programming also in mind)
Ubuntu should suit all those listed needs perfectly. It detected my 200\- roadside bluetooth dongle , with the codecs installed I can play almost any file on the planet, and it even detected my ancient canon BJC printer (although I discarded it last month )


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

i been usinf linus from my 10th stds.. so my first foray was abt 8 years ago...it was Redhat...

so far i have use... knoppix...ubuntu..dyne:bolic..open suse..mandriva...abt that much..

but havent used one and lost touch with it for last2 years or so..so have no idea whats in and whats out..

i want it installed in my drive.. no live stuff for me...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait for the experts then, till then keep Ubuntu among the prospects


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 22, 2008)

Use Ubuntu~
After install just click on this--> it installs Multimedia & internet stuff

most your requirements would be completed.

2) your printer has a linux driver available 
Canon PIXMA ip1000 Printer Driver
Canon PIXMA ip1000 Printer Driver(Ubuntu)


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Just as I said, Ubuntu seems to be a good option. 
Also, it should help you get back you lost Linux touch


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

@gary,..

the first link i cant open now..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

You mean the app:get?
That is to be done after you install Ubuntu


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 22, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @gary,..
> 
> the first link i cant open now..


After you install it, then Use Firefox in Ubuntu to open that link


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

huh??? so i need to use net after i install my linux
i have no net at home..... any offline options...

i only have net at work...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

If you want a linux that plays multimedia files without any hassles you can go for Ubuntu or OpenSUSE. Refer the FAQ sticky in the Open Source subforum.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 22, 2008)

Huh ! Why don't you consider Mandriva ?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

OK folks.. just one.. which is best for all my needs... ubuntu or mandriva??????


----------



## sarincv (Oct 22, 2008)

use opensuse only if u have a good internet connection


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

Why not Linux Mint? Its a Ubuntu+Codecs distro.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Dont confuse him 
@IronManForever
Linux Mint is generally installed to revive old systems (Saying this after it revived my PIII System   )
If his system config is not more than a year old, then Ubuntu is most recommended (as it's pretty nippy on new systems and can also give you good eye candy )
@madjeri
If you have no net at home, get  OpenSUSE as it has the codecs pre-installed. Otherwise find a way to slipstream (i hope I'm using the right word) the codecs onto the Ubuntu disc


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Linux Mint is generally installed to revive old systems (Saying this after it revived my PIII System  )
> If his system config is not more than a year old, then Ubuntu is most recommended (as it's pretty nippy on new systems and can also give you good eye candy  )


WHAT? Linux Mint for low-end? Common..  In my opinion, its one of the BEST multimedia oriented linux ... And hes not a NEW user. 

Though, yeah, Ubuntu(or for that matter any renowed distro) is good provided you have a good internet access and Codecs at your disposal. I was just saving him the hassles of getting codecs installed for playing a mere mp3 file.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you mean _common_? 
It's a marvelous distro for which I give full marks for reviving my PIII machine 
I'm saying that as I havent tried it on my new machine


----------



## sarincv (Oct 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> If you have no net at home, get  OpenSUSE as it has the codecs pre-installed. Otherwise find a way to slipstream (i hope I'm using the right word) the codecs onto the Ubuntu disc



openSUSE 11 does not come with codecs pre installed due to licensing problems....


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2008)

mandriva does


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Hell yeah; I completely forgot Mandriva comes with codecs. 



			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> What do you mean common?


I mean; Come - on ...  Sorry, but isnt it the way its spelt as well?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

@sarincv See the FAQ sticky in the Open Source section. I have a thread running there for people like you

@madjeri
don't worry about internet and packages, just go through the FAQ sticky in the open source section, I have packages for both Ubuntu and OpenSUSE there


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2008)

User Sabayon Linux and you will get everything out of the box


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

@Ironmanforever
Oh..I see 
Maybe all my studies of Physical Chemistry has gone too much into my head. Seeing common properties everywhere now


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

damn..

guys so what are u recommending in the end...... ubuntu???


@nuclues

what faq section man??

i took a test and this was the answer..

Quiz results

Operatings systems that fit your criteria the best seem to be (in the correct order):

1. Mandriva Linux
2. openSUSE
3. Fedora
4. Ubuntu Linux
5. Xandros Desktop OS

and from another test

We found the following perfect match(es):


Kubuntu
	Homepage: *www.kubuntu.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
Kubuntu is a user friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. With a predictable 6 month release cycle and part of the Ubuntu project, Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)


Mandriva
	Homepage: *www.mandrivalinux.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
Mandriva Linux (formerly known as Mandrake Linux) was created in 1998 with the goal of making Linux easier to use for everyone. Mandriva offers all the power and stability of Linux to both individuals and professional users in an easy-to-use and pleasant environment.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)


OpenSuSE
	Homepage: *www.opensuse.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
The openSUSE project is a community program sponsored by Novell. Promoting the use of Linux everywhere, this program provides free, easy access to the world's most usable Linux distribution, SUSE Linux. OpenSUSE delivers everything that Linux developers and enthusiasts need to get started with Linux. Hosted at opensuse.org, the project features easy access to builds and releases. It also offers extensive community development programs for open access to the development process used to create SUSE Linux.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)


Ubuntu
	Homepage: *www.ubuntulinux.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
Ubuntu is a free, open source operating system that starts with the breadth of Debian and adds regular releases (every six months), a clear focus on the user and usability (it should "Just Work", TM) and a commitment to security updates with 18 months of support for every release. Ubuntu ships with the latest Gnome release as well as a selection of server and desktop software that makes for a comfortable desktop experience off a single installation CD.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)

now say which to go please

and anyone please refer this too.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=972571&postcount=203


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2008)

For Multimedia, I tried Fedora 9, Ubuntu 8.04 and openSUSE 11. I found Ubuntu better among the three. 

It's like everything working right out of the box.

But you do need internet connection to make it work the way it has to!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes we are recommending Ubuntu


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2008)

if u have net conn then use Ubuntu, its simply great


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2008)

Without net connection, use something like Linux Mint


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Thats exactly why I advised it.  As he said does not have net at home currently..


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

No mint....

i have decided to go a triple boot  XP..Vista..ubuntu(latest one i can get)+myth tv..

enuff.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Linuxing


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

I started downlaoding linux mint.. it was 699 MB...in the beginning... but it stopped download at 105 MB iso. without any error. what size is that?

oh..i have a 5 MBps connection so its done pretty fast...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

5 Mbps????!?!? 
Which ISP?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

..leased line its office connection..

i think its vsnl... i think.. but most are blocked like RS..torrents....ftp...

torrents are not.. but its not worth the risk to try it..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 23, 2008)

The connection must have died out, retry the download. It has to be the size the website states.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 23, 2008)

Then go with Mandriva .. Rest are not for you , Mint and all are ubuntu derevative so better try Ubuntu and Mandriva


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 23, 2008)

Look no further than Ubuntu. After installing Vanilla Ubuntu, install the ubuntu studio set. That would make an awssome multimedia linux with extreme ease of use for newbies, and with loads of eye candy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

/me currently using Ubuntu studio  (nothing special, jus original Ubuntu+ apps for audio video grafical editting, still worth the download though    )


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 23, 2008)

i found this link....
*cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/8.04.1/release/

is it the correct one..???

so it can be used over the ubuntu....i mean first install ubuntu..then the studio???


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 23, 2008)

madjeri said:
			
		

> ubuntu(latest one i can get)+myth tv..


Good Combo. Go for it. And then you can get the Packages from *NucleusKore*. He has a thread for it as well.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 24, 2008)

> 1. the best UI


Regardless of what distro you have . Most distros allow you to install eye candy to your hearts content. Since you have already started downloading something you could continue with it and you'll be fine . 



> 2. Loads of video and audio player options..features..codec packed...


If you have a food internet connection then you can download the necessary codecs ro packages required to play a majority of the formats out there. 



> 3. Internet Browing should work with cable modems or BSNL


if you have a Ethernet router or something that plugs into your ethernet port you'll be fine and have a hassle free experience. [/quote]



> 4. Development ofcourse VC++, C#.net..if possible


You can refer to Mono here  *www.mono-project.com/Main_Page .



> 5. should work with my canon ip1000 printer and if possible my bluetooth dongle which is a widcomm software having broadcom chip.


I have a cannon ip1000 and Im not sure what I did on Ubuntu but it did work. I believe I had to download or install the drivers for a certain other printer tog et it to work. As for the dongle . I have an el cheapo dongle and it works fine. [/quote]



> If anyone can provide the discs i will be happy very much.


If you finished downloading them I don;t think you will need the discs anymore but if you live in Kerala let me know or contact Prakash. Otherwise just request in the thread above.

According to distro watch the most popular multimedia distro's are;
(note: this is list of popularity on distrowatch and is not nessesarily a measure of it's quality)



> 1. GeeXboX
> 2. MoviX
> 3. dyne:bolic
> 4. AGNULA
> ...


The above distros are media oriented and are mainly used for that purpose. You are better off installing any distro and then just installing some media software like MythTv or XawTv etc. 



> Linux Mint is generally installed to revive old systems (Saying this after it revived my PIII System  )
> If his system config is not more than a year old, then Ubuntu is most recommended (as it's pretty nippy on new systems and can also give you good eye candy )



Mint is no way for an "old system" it use pretty much the same resources Ubuntu unless a bit lower or more. I would have recommended Mint or Sabayon over Ubuntu due to the mere fact that you dont have to go through the hassle of installing anything to get it to work . 

By the way MythTV is a bit complicated to configure so make sure you take your time with it and not just remove it right after you see the wizard.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 24, 2008)

i need you guys help on a thread in the software trouble shooting...please help..URGENT


----------

